# Free FPS games...



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

Do you know of any good ones besides

America's Army
Wolfenstein - Enemy Territory

Edit: Does anyone know where to download a free version of Halo?

My cousin has it on his computer.. its just one level and your able to play with people online. thats it. Hope you know hat im talking about.


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

HALO DEMO.

 Sigh, 10 seconds, google, halo demo, found it.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

anything other ojnes?


----------



## TSGTSP (Apr 29, 2005)

There are literally thousands of web sites describing and listing all sorts of games for every platform available... Go to Gamespot and find a few games if you like.


----------



## IrelandYaaaa (Aug 15, 2003)

True combat mod for Enemy Territory www.truecombat.com (I think)

BTW elite is the one u want :up:


----------



## Trebuchet (Apr 5, 2005)

Tribes 2, one of my favorite games of all time. www.fileplanet.com


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

tribes 2 is free? or is it just a demo


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

TSGTSP said:


> There are literally thousands of web sites describing and listing all sorts of games for every platform available... Go to Gamespot and find a few games if you like.


i dont think gamespot has any games to download.. besides mods and patches..


----------



## jamesrwatson (Jul 10, 2004)

> tribes 2 is free? or is it just a demo


The full game was free as part of promotion for the latest tribes game. It seems to have been closed off now, although it does say "check back at a later time to to see if the Free version of Tribes 2 becomes available."
There is a full version of "Starsiege: Tribes" for download there however.


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

try some of these

FPS:

-Cube (looks very good, worth a try): http://wouter.fov120.com/cube/ 
-Wolfenstein Enemy Territory (basically RTCW, free to play online): http://enemy-territory.4players.de:...tit&lid=68t 
-America's Army (yeah, the one from the Army): http://www.americasarmy.com/ 
-Hidden and Dangerous (I love this game): http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=3825 
-Marathon (redesign of the original): http://source.bungie.org/ The data files are available here: http://orbitalarm.bungie.org/downloads/alephone.html 
-Wulfram (tank based shooter, online play): http://www.wulfram.com/ 
-Blackshades (randomly generated love, Linux and OS/X only): http://wolfire.com/blackshades.html 
-Tribes 1 (yes, the full thing): http://www.fileplanet.com/files/140000/140246.shtml 
-Tribes 2 (again, the full thing): http://www.fileplanet.com/files/140000/140247.shtml 
-Kkrieger (only 96 KB, and has amazing graphics): http://theprodukkt.com/

----------------------------------------------------------------
and here are some more

Puzzle:

-Bontago (addictive puzzle game): http://www.allwest.net/~sanderso/ 
-DROD (check it out): http://drod.net/ 
-Chromatron (mirror game): http://silverspaceship.com/chromatron/ 
-Laser Tank (tank puzzle game!): http://pages.globetrotter.net/lasertank/ltank_en.html 
-The Timmy's Picross (remake of the classic): http://www.thetimmys.com/flash/picross/ 
-MadMaze (old game from Prodigy): http://pages.prodigy.net/rdbrownmsb/MadMaze2/ 
-Clickomania (remake of old Mac game): http://www.clickomania.ch/click/ (Win/Mac), http://klickety.sourceforge.net/ (Linux) 
-Enigma (addictive puzzle game): http://www.nongnu.org/enigma/

Strategy:

-Warring Factions (Goon-made, so you know its good): http://www.war-facts.com/ 
-Wazzal (single player space privateering game): http://www.monkkonen.net/wazzal.php 
-Shattered Galaxy (Real-time, a lot like StarCraft): http://www.shatteredgalaxy.com/ 
-Pirate Wars II (Goon-made): http://www.piratewars2.com/login_form.php 
-Allegiance (GREAT looking spaceship game): http://www.freeallegiance.org/ 
-Steel Panthers (turn based WW2 game): http://www.matrixgames.com/games/WorldAtWar/main.asp 
-Space Merchant (space trading game): http://merchant.shareplay.com/ 
-Star Kingdoms (similar to Warring Factions): http://www.starkingdoms.com/ 
-Megamek (BattleTech Board Game): http://megamek.sourceforge.net/ 
-FreeCiv (Civ 2 clone): http://www.freeciv.org/ 
-Warpath (Conquer the universe!): http://www.synthetic-reality.com/warpath.htm

Side scroller or Top Down shooter:

-Soldat (cool online play, very worms-esque): http://www.soldat.prv.pl/ 
-Notrium (single player top-down survival game, like Crimsonland): http://www.monkkonen.net/notrium.php 
-Crimsonland (top-down shooter, free to play, but you can "register"): http://crimsonland.reflexive.com/crimsonland/ 
-FaceWound (Goon-made, so you know its good): http://www.facewound.com/ 
-GunBound (online play, very addictive): http://www.gunbound.net/ 
-Survival Project (interesting Asian game): http://english.spgame.com/ 
-rRootage (fly spaceship!): http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~cs8k-cyu/windows/rr_e.html 
-Grand Theft Auto (yes, it's free now): http://www.rockstargames.com/classics/gta.htm 
-Continuum (multi-player Asteroids!): http://www.subspacedownloads.com/?act=file&fid=5 
-Warning Forever (I honestly don't know what this game is about): http://www18.big.or.jp/~hikoza/Package/wf102.exe 
-Liero ("some sort of ******* child of SOLDAT and Worms"): http://helios.et.put.poznan.pl/~sskowron/liero/ 
-Scorched Earth (a lot like the classic Bomb): http://www.classicgaming.com/scorch/ 
-Hot Persuit (like Spy Hunter): http://www.megagames.com/news/html/...aypursuit.shtml 
-N (ninja platformer): http://www.harveycartel.org/metanet/downloads.html 
-Half-Life: Codename Gordon (the long awaited 2D HL): http://www.pha****er.com/cs/files/codename_gordon.zip

Adventure:

-Kings Quest (there are other games here too): http://www.agdinteractive.com/ 
-NetHack (single player RPG): http://www.nethack.org/v343/downloads.html 
-Angband (similar to NetHack): http://www.thangorodrim.net/ 
-The Ur-Quan Masters (another space game): http://sc2.sourceforge.net/ 
-Ancient Domains of Mystery (like NetHack): http://www.adom.de/ 
-Progress Quest (try it): http://www.progressquest.com/ 
-Betrayal at Krondor (old school RPG): http://www.the-underdogs.org/game.php******116 
-Beneath a Steel Sky (I remember this game, play it!): http://www.scummvm.org/ 
-Out of Order (in the vein of old school Lucasarts games): http://outoforder.adventuredevelopers.com/ 
-The New Adventures of Zak McCracken (or something, fan made remake of old Lucasarts game): http://gamershell.com/news_BTheNewA...esofZakMc.shtml 
-Dink Smallwood (like Zelda): http://www.rtsoft.com/dink/ 
-Elder Scrolls: Arena (granddaddy of Morrowwind): http://www.elderscrolls.com/downloa...loads_games.htm 
-Graal (Fantasy/old world RPG): http://www.graal2001.com/

Other: 
-Tactics Arena (online only tactics game, like Final Fantasy Tactics): http://www.tacticsarena.com 
-Hattrick (manage a soccer team): http://www.hattrick.org 
-Stepmania (home version of DDR): http://www.stepmania.com/stepmania/ 
-Darksigns (hacking game): http://www.jqb.netglob.com.pl/darks...staller_091.exe, then patch with this http://www.jqb.netglob.com.pl/darksigns_patch_0.92.exe 
-Button Men (online version of a dice game): http://www.buttonmen.dhs.org/ 
-Babylon 5: I've Found Her (space sim): http://ifh.firstones.com/ 
-Stair/truck Dismount (great time killer, good physics): http://jet.ro/dismount/ 
-Orbiter (space flight simulator): http://orbit.m6.net/ 
-Legends (APPARENTLY its some remake of Tribes 1): http://hosted.tribalwar.com/legends 
-Noctis (space picture thing game): http://www.anywherebb.com/ 
-Pokemon NetBattle (online Pokemon game): http://www.netbattle.net/ 
-Decker (based on the Matrix from Shadowrun): http://www.caro.net/dsi/decker 
-River City Hacky Sack (cool game): http://www.somethingawful.com/rchs/ 
-Megamek (adaptation of the old Battletech board game): http://megamek.sourceforge.net/idx.php?pg=main 
-Starships Unlimited (shareware, but fun): http://www.apezone.com/ 
-One Must Fall 2097 (old but cool fighter): http://www.omf2097.com/ 
-Cybots (online bot game, SA already has a clan going): http://tasman-studios.com/cybots-be...;rsm=X982246113 
-Silver Knights (3D mech shooter): http://www.megagames.com/news/html/...erknights.shtml 
-Tong (Tetris + Pong = Tong): http://www.nongnu.org/tong/ 
-Vantage Master (engrish RPG): http://www.falcom.co.jp/vantage/index_e.html 
-O2Jam (DDRish, I guess?) http://o2jam.e-games.com.my/

Collections:

-Game Tunnel (random collection of games): http://www.gametunnel.com/html/modu...p?name=GT_games 
-The Underdogs (where old classics go when they don't sell anymore): http://www.the-underdogs.org/ 
-PopCap Games (mostly puzzle games): http://www.popcap.com/ 
-Virtual Apple (old Apple 2 games): http://www.virtualapple.com/ 
-Megagames (most of which are already posted, but some new ones): http://www.megagames.com/news/html/...freegames.shtml


----------



## talon03 (Apr 26, 2005)

wow.....................thanks Timothye!!!


----------



## timothye (Nov 19, 2004)

NO problem .. 
cheers


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

this should keep me busy 

Thanks a ton


they closed tribes 2 

how's marathon.. cant tell if it looks good.. i dl'd the block one though and im waiting for hddeluxe


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I almost got a cdkey, the guy right before me got the last one    *cries*

Oh, and theres also free mmorpgs out there too


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

Is that legal? to distribute CD keys?

whats this one?.. Half-Life: Codename Gordon (the long awaited 2D HL): http://www.pha****er.com/cs/files/codename_gordon.zip


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Link doesn't work.Hope it's legal. (tsg blocked some characters)

Most cdkey distribution is illegal, but Gamespy had permission from the makers of tribes to release tribes 2 and give out cdkeys for a limited time. Thats why it says [closed]


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

dammit! so we/I missed it?!


you think Nexuiz looks good, or cube?


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

I know this is out of the original topic.. but doesn anyone know the site for the new "Heroes of Might and Magic"? I heard a new developer was making it this time, and i dont know where or what to search for.


----------



## inferno456 (Jun 29, 2005)

Try HALO 2 ... its NICEEEEEEE


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

It's not free, and Halo 2 is waaaaaay overrated.


----------



## Dr3w (Aug 23, 2003)

best free mmorpgs is knightsonline www.knightonlineworld.com i believe


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I like runescape and Kingsofchaos for browser play but that one seems fun for fullscreen.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

SpyKiller112 said:


> Is that legal? to distribute CD keys?
> 
> whats this one?.. Half-Life: Codename Gordon (the long awaited 2D HL): http://www.pha****er.com/cs/files/codename_gordon.zip


only if you are the manufacturer  or someone that the manufacturer authorized to.


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

Only problem withknight online is you have to dl it...


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Thats why i like runescape


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

is that advertising??!

I'd have a moderator check that over before anything else. for a guy's first post to be something of that sort it seems like a non-legit advertisement.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

On fileplanet, how can you tell when they are doing those special, full game's for free?... would it be on this page? http://www.fileplanet.com/trials/


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Usually on the front page itll tell you.


----------



## osiman3 (Jan 1, 2007)

so is there a free virson of halo or halo 2


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

way to bump a year old thread! :up: 

i'm not sure if its available anymore, but it was a demo of halo 1. it was 1 single player level and 1 multiplayer level.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Halo PC demo rocks at school.


----------



## Compiler (Oct 11, 2006)

Halo Demo is all that is needed as the retail version isn't much better (for multiplayer)

unreal Tornement 2004 is still a free downloadable demo (4 maps) multiplayer www.unreal.com (250mb dl)


----------



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

good places to download games and latest demos

http://filelist.filefront.com/LatestGameDemos

http://uk.gamespot.com/downloads.html?type=downloads&dlx_type=demos

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_downloads_demos.html

http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?tg=dl-2012&qt=demo&tag=srch

http://www.fullgames.sk/


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_first-person_shooters


----------

